# Converting Thor Cyclops to HID



## N4aeq (May 7, 2018)

What should I look for when buying a auto type HID kit for the conversion? I know the Thor uses H4 base so that's easy, also has 12v 7a sla. I have read alot about short arc, how can you find out if the HID is a short arc bulb? I will probably look on eXXy for a kit, but any suggestions would be considered.


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2018)

I would look for a "fast start" 55 Watt slim style ballast kit and a 5500K color temp bulb. Short Arcs use DC power to run the lamp. All the automotive HIDs use AC output ballasts. You end up with a much nicer product when the ballast is the fast start-up style. If you want to lighten up the light and you're familiar with RC style brick shape batteries, then pick up a couple 4S/4200 mAh LiFeP04 batteries from HobbyKing and run them in parallel. Be sure the ballast you buy will accept up to 16 Volts input if doing this. You'll need a balancing charger to charge them properly. Small ones can be had for $50-$70.


----------



## N4aeq (May 7, 2018)

Thanks, now I know what to look for. I see alot of HID conversions for spotlights, is there a advantage to going HID vs LED? I see both in H4 style bulbs but have read alot of bad reviews on led's being over rated but never read anything bad about hid.


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2018)

There's nothing wrong with an LED conversion. They're a less complex system vs HID. They've come a long way in just a few years. If "throw" is your primary goal, the HID, with it's smaller point source of light is still the King. If a wall of flood light is your goal, then I'd look at LED.


----------



## N4aeq (May 9, 2018)

Sounds good, I already have several 4S packs & proper balance chargers. Back to HID fast start question, if I read your post correctly the ballast is what make the bulb quick start, the bulb has nothing special about it to be called quick start. Short arc would mean the ballast supplies DC instead of AC. Im just trying to get everything straight before ordering a hid kit.


----------



## BVH (May 9, 2018)

Yes to your fast start question for the automotive type AC output ballast. It's all in the ballast. Lamp has nothing to do with it. More boost cycle current is fed to the lamp so it heats up and vaporizes the salts quicker. Of course that will come at the expense of lamp life but it's really inconsequential and lamps are cheap. There was or maybe still is a brand called Fast-Bright or similar spelling that was quite a good and very fast start ballast. I still have one or two in a few of my lights. I tried another brand some time later and it was not really much better than a regular ballast.

They're still available on Ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-55W-Bal...816513?hash=item1a4cee0341:g:NN4AAOSwA3dYmt0n


Short Arcs are a whole different ballgame. Power supplies with ignitors are typically very large and very expensive. A typical Short Arc bulb would be one found in the Maxabeam.


----------



## tradbeau (Aug 29, 2018)

How did this project turn out? Do you have any advice for those that might want to do the same exact thing?


----------



## N4aeq (Oct 31, 2018)

It worked great, I kept the 12v sla battery, bought the cheapest set of lights and ballast kit on Ebay. I went with a 35 watt HID headlight bulb to have longer run time even with the large old style ballast it still fit into the cavity of the Thor. I picked up a second cyclops at a fleamarket and slipped in H4 4500LM COB LED Bulb Hi/Low Beam Motorcycle Headlight bulb 6000K from ebay. It worked ok but gets hotter than a led should, the ad says 18 watts low and 40 high but I measured only
about 8 low and 19 High, I like it better than the HID because it's great for quick use, however the HID is much brighter and I will always turn to it anytime I will have the light of for more than a minute or two.


----------

